# New visa policies in Australia regarded as vote grabbing



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's visa and immigration policy is undergoing major changes as part of a campaign by the current government to win votes in the forthcoming general election. First there were changes to the 457 visa programme which was regarded by the public as being open to abuse and now there has been a crackdown on asylum [...]

Click to read the full news article: New visa policies in Australia regarded as vote grabbing...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

